# My Jupiter 2 to grace a Moebius Box!



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I am Humbled and very excited to say that Moebius Models will be using this composite, done by my friend Jeff Summers, of my build up of the 1/35 Jupiter 2. It will be used on the back of the new limited number Plug and Play Lighting kit. Again, huge thanks to Frank and team Moebius!


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Fantastic,Congrats on a super
build:thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Amazing news, both for your fantastic build as for the new lighting kit. 

Congratulations Cap


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Mark,
What a great idea, and richly deserved. As a matter of fact, I personally captured and saved that image a while back. I don't recall where I found the large version, but I immediately recognized it. Not only is this a great way to complement the product, but the realism and general composition of that image are simply first rate.


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats mate, it must be a real honour to have your work in print like that.

As for the light kit, do you know when this (Long-time Comming) kit is going to be available?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Ron Gross said:


> Mark,
> What a great idea, and richly deserved. As a matter of fact, I personally captured and saved that image a while back. I don't recall where I found the large version, but I immediately recognized it. Not only is this a great way to complement the product, but the realism and general composition of that image are simply first rate.


 
Thank you Ron, very much indeed my friend!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

rowdylex said:


> Congrats mate, it must be a real honour to have your work in print like that.
> 
> As for the light kit, do you know when this (Long-time Comming) kit is going to be available?


 
Many thanks my friend! I believe the kit is comming soon...I really don't know exactly when.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Very cool, Mark! Congratulations.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Paulbo said:


> Very cool, Mark! Congratulations.


 
Thanks Paul!!

I am very excited about being able to contribute in a small way to Frank and team Moebius!!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

that is awesome. congrats


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Congratulations Mark!!  A just reward indeed for all the effort and work you did. :thumbsup:

Cheers
Alec


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Congrats on the photo use!

So, there's another Moebius J2 light kit in the works? I wish that I had known this prior to placing an order for the original light kit...


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Heartiest congratulations, Mark! Having your own workmanship featured as box art is, now that I think of it, the highest compliment imaginable! :thumbsup:


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Gemini1999 said:


> Congrats on the photo use!
> 
> So, there's another Moebius J2 light kit in the works? I wish that I had known this prior to placing an order for the original light kit...


I think this is the same kit..just the back of the box art.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Congrats Captain!
Any one with as much love and passion for the hobby very much deserves
this reward.
You do excellent work sir!:thumbsup:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Now that's pretty cool. Congrats!

Sean


----------



## scifimodelfan (Aug 3, 2006)

Congratulations beautiful work. Well done.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Again, Thank you gentlemen! More exciting news to come!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Congratulations on something quite awesome!

I showed the image of your ship to this guy who did his own lighting using christmas tree lights and he made a face just like this one out of envy and despair.
He screamed like a little girl...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

trekkriffic said:


> congratulations on something quite awesome!
> 
> I showed the image of your ship to this guy who did his own lighting using christmas tree lights and he made a face just like this one out of envy and despair.
> He screamed like a little girl...


 
*lol!!!!!*


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Thats awesome Mark! Well deserved!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Yahoo!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
I want one now!


----------



## MMM55 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Your J-2*

Very impressive. Now that is something to REALLY be proud of.
Well done,
Danny


----------

